# Farm Progress Show



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Let us know if you are going to the Farm Progress Show

Zach I will be there roaming around, drop me a PM for my phone number. Also will likely find me over at the Sioux Steel bins learning to sell grain bins.









Hope to see you the show.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Usually don't go to those, I always get the feeling I must not be doing something right since I can't afford most of those shiny new toys.

Will be in Indy again though sometime late this year for Tammy's follow up with the specialist at St. Vincents.


----------

